# [geloest sporadisch]KDE 4.7.2 Power Management - Sleep Modus

## disi

Ich habe da ein seltsames Problem... das war mir aufgefallen, als das Netbook in Sleep-Modus (Suspend to RAM) ging nach einiger Zeit auf Batterie. Es wollte einfach nicht mehr aufwachen und ich musste die Batterie abnehmen, um das Netbook wieder booten zu koennen.

Die Einstellungen sind wie folgt:

"When Lid is closed" -> "sleep" in allen Profilen

Mit Stromzufuhr kann ich den Bildschirm zuklappen und das Netbook geht in Sleep-Modus (nur eine orangene LED blinkt langsam), wenn ich den Bildschirm wieder aufklappe wacht das Netbook auf.

Mit Stromzufuhr kann ich 'pm-suspend' eingeben und das Netbook geht in Sleep-Modus, wenn ich den Power Knopf druecke wacht es wieder auf.

Auf Batterie kann ich den Bildschirm zuklappen und das Netbook geht in Sleep-Modus (nur eine orangene LED blinkt langsam), wenn ich den Bildschirm wieder aufklappe wacht das Netbook _nicht_ auf. Wenn ich dann den Power Knopf druecke gehen die Kontroll-LED (wie im normalen Betrieb) an aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Wenn ich dann den Power Knopf fuer ein paar Sekunden gedrueck halte, geht das Netbook wieder in Sleep-Modus usw. Ich muss die Batterie abnehmen, um normal zu booten.

Auf Batterie kann ich 'pm-suspend' eingeben und das Netbook geht in Sleep-Modus, wenn ich den Power Knopf druecke wacht es wieder auf.

Warum ist das 'sleep' in Batteriemodus fuer 'When Lid is closed' ein anderes als wie wenn das Laptop an die Stromzufuhr angeschlossen ist? Der Bildschirm usw. kann uebrigends 'blank' gehen und wacht sofort wieder auf usw. Es geht ausschliesslich um Suspend to RAM.

//edit: Nachtrag:

Auf Batterie, wenn ich 'pm-suspend' eingebe geht das Netbook in Sleep Modus. Wenn ich im Sleep Modus den Bildschirm zuklappe und wieder oeffne passiert erstmal nichts. Wenn dann den Power Knopf druecke wacht der Bildschirm auch nicht mehr auf, sprich es hat wirklich etwas mit dem Bildschirm zu tun...

//edit: ctrl+alt+f2 oder andere Consolen gehen auch nicht.

//edit: ich habe im BIOS "wake up on keyboard" aktiviert und nun kann ich den Bilschirm schliessen, das Netbook geht schlafen, den Bildschirm oeffnen, Netbook schlaeft und wenn ich eine Taste druecke wacht es auf, mit Bildschirm   :Very Happy: 

Es scheint die Power Taste tut nicht so richtig wenn es schlaeft oder macht/erwartet etwas anderes.

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue:

Schau doch mal ob der Tipp:  *Quote:*   

> Double-hibernate or crashes after hibernate (bug 363363)
> 
> KDE 4.6 handles "sleep button" events on its own, and the system correctly hibernates. If you have manually set up any other programs to handle these events (e.g. acpid), please disable that, as you may otherwise get double hibernation and/or system instability. 

  aus dem Gentoo KDE 4.4 - 4.6 Upgrade Guide

zutrifft/weiterhilft.

----------

## disi

Ich forsche mal in die Richtung. Allerdings haette ich nichts bewusst installiert, das ist das default kde Profil. Ich setze nur einige Einstellungen in /sys fuer die Radeon Power Einstellungen extra. Davon sollte aber nichts das suspend to ram beeinflussen.

Nichts mit acpi ist installiert

pm-utils und pm-quirks ist installiert, das muss Teil des KDE Profils sein.

//edit: funktioniert nicht immer. Nur mit Netzkabel ist das stabil...

----------

